# Powers of Attorney - Medical "Safety Net" for Seniors, We Need To Consider



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2014)

As seniors, we need to think of things like giving someone the power of attorney, in case we are no longer able to make medical decisions for ourselves.  For those of us who haven't done so yet, it's something to think about.  Here's just a bit of information, with a couple of useful links...


​


> There may come a time when seniors will have to make a medical decision, but are not capable of doing so because of compromised competency or other disabilities that leave them unable to advocate for themselves. While this can be a challenging point in time for both individuals and their loved ones, a medical power of attorney is there to help them handle this situation, stepping in to ensure that every health care choice coincides with seniors' wishes.
> 
> That being said, you will have to do a great deal of preparation in anticipation of this occurring, working with seniors and their families to guarantee you are all on the same page so each potential medical decision matches people's desires.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrigal (May 4, 2014)

Hubby and I have made wills and conferred enduring Power of Attorney and Medical Guardianship on each other and on our daughter. That way, when we are too incompetent to care for each other or handle our money, she can take over seamlessly. The documentation is very important because even with the papers, it is still hard to get some organisations to recognise your advocate. Without them it is impossible.


----------



## Vala (Dec 12, 2014)

You need more than that.  You need a living will  and a comfort care document.   Everyone is familiar with a living will   the one that keeps you from being hooked to machines.  The CC document is an order that covers meds that will prolong your life.    The CC document goes by a different name in different states.


----------

